# Chittum and Damascus Drop Points



## IFLY4U (Nov 21, 2016)

A couple that I finished last week.
Gary


----------



## fishin in georgia (Nov 22, 2016)

Great work!


----------



## onedude (Nov 22, 2016)

Very  nice!
D. Adams
3:16


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice.  I'm starting to like that Chittum.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Nov 26, 2016)

nice


----------



## tsharp (Nov 28, 2016)

WOW!! I would love to own 1 of those.


----------

